# Insurance on Litchfield Upgraded R35



## Knightwing23 (Aug 6, 2013)

Guys whoever has had a Litchfield upgrade on thier car which insurance companies are you using? My current one (Elephant) doesnt cover Engine re-maps. When I do upgrade it I would be going to Stage 3


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

I'm with Sky and I'm stage 4.25


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Admiral allow up to 25% power increase.
Which on a MY11 (520) allows you to go to 650bhp, which is over a stage 4.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Elephant/Admiral cover up to Stage 3. I think quite a few people on here are insured with them. They don't like Stage 4 onwards though as that involves uprated fuel injectors.

I've just taken out a policy with A-Plan (I'm Stage 4.25) who were by far the cheapest for me. They've also stated that any cosmetic mods that don't add value to the car won't increase the premium. And I'm ok to go to Stage 5 if I wanted for a 10% increase in premium.


----------



## Knightwing23 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks Guys.
If admiral allow it then so should Elephant they're the same company.


----------



## alf675 (May 15, 2014)

Admiral rejected my insurance when I told them about stage 4. Ended up with CCI, got me a great deal! Much much cheaper than the others!


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Pace ward. Covered all mods


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

Please feel free to get in touch, we should be able to cover it no problem. If you wanted to PM me your details I'm happy to arrange a call back from our quotes team.

Thanks
Dan.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Im stage 5 and with Pace Ward - sky and competition car insurance have all offered me sensible quotes.


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm with Adrian flux


----------

